# Real Madrid -2.5 over CSKA | & | Chelsea -0.75 over Napoli



## ProperSoccer (Mar 14, 2012)

Today, I like both home teams to cover. 

Real is a COMPLETELY different CL team at home and should expose CSKA today, easily covering the -2.5... *Real -2.5 @ 1.9*

Chelsea are gaining some momentum as of late and should be able to contest with Napoli today, at least by 1 goal... *Chelsea -0.75 @ 1.85*

Good Luck!!


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Real Madrid -2.5 over CSKA | & | Chelsea -0.75 over Napo*

Started out well yesterday with a winner in NBA...

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6616

1-0 so far on the forum


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Real Madrid -2.5 over CSKA | & | Chelsea -0.75 over Napo*



			
				ProperSoccer said:
			
		

> Today, I like both home teams to cover.
> 
> Real is a COMPLETELY different CL team at home and should expose CSKA today, easily covering the -2.5... *Real -2.5 @ 1.9*
> 
> ...



Real vs. CSKA
Final Score: 4 - 1
Result: WINNER
Record: 2-0

Chelsea vs Napoli
Final Score: 3 - 1 (FT)
Result: WINNER
Record: 3-0

Good day today. Hope everyone had a good match day!


----------

